# New member saying Hello



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi all

I have been lurking for a few days and thought I might as well join as I am sure I will have a few questions. I am considering what seems to be the go to first machine the Gaggia Classic. I am taking my time to try to find a real bargain as, to put it kindly, I am frugal. I would be happy to find an older non-working machine to fix. In any case Just thought I would say hello.


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi Keith, welcome and good luck with your search!


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks, I am becoming less sure as I read posts. I was 99% on the Gaggia Classic then read a recommendation for the Sage Duo Temp Pro which looks great too and seems to have more feature but I'm not sure if the lack of a Solenoid Valve is putting me off it a little though.


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Keith1968 said:


> Thanks, I am becoming less sure as I read posts. I was 99% on the Gaggia Classic then read a recommendation for the Sage Duo Temp Pro which looks great too and seems to have more feature but I'm not sure if the lack of a Solenoid Valve is putting me off it a little though.


 There'll be plenty of that, the more you read!

Easiest thing to do to help you out:

1. Set a budget

2. Decide how much time you want to invest in coffee making

3. Get your better half to buy into the idea... countertop space, colors etc...


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Keith1968 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been lurking for a few days and thought I might as well join as I am sure I will have a few questions. I am considering what seems to be the go to first machine the Gaggia Classic. I am taking my time to try to find a real bargain as, to put it kindly, I am frugal. I would be happy to find an older non-working machine to fix. In any case Just thought I would say hello.


 I found this awesome deal its in Ireland but the description is pretty short so i don't know if its much use but its worth a shot https://www.donedeal.ie/kitchenappliances-for-sale/gaggia-classic-coffee-machine/23856237


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

ronan08 said:


> I found this awesome deal its in Ireland but the description is pretty short so i don't know if its much use but its worth a shot https://www.donedeal.ie/kitchenappliances-for-sale/gaggia-classic-coffee-machine/23856237


 Good price and pre 2015 genuine Gaggia model. I'd go for it!


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

There's a classic in the for sale section already that's had most of the mods you'll probably want to do eventually already done to it, it's a steal if you can get to Birmingham, or maybe the seller will post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the help but I am no closer to knowing what I want than when I joined. I think I am further away to be honest. I am still leaning toward the Gaggia Classic as they are abundant, cheap (relatively) and seem to be capable of making really good espresso. I would prefer a Sage Duo Temp Pro if the parts for repair were more available and if it had a 3 way solenoid and the Breville Infuser would be awesome but doesn't seem to be available here. The Rancilio Silvia looks really great but would not get wife approval due to cost and they are rare as hens teeth used.

I also have the dilemma of what Grinder to choose. I am leaning toward a decent hand grinder but I really have no idea where to start. My wife already thinks I am crazy considering spending so much on an espresso machine so trying to get her on board for hundreds to grind coffee may be impossible.


----------

